# EMS/T patches



## njemtbvol (Feb 3, 2011)

Does your squad put patches on everything? Like everything from polo shirts to turnout gear? Mine does and I was wondering if this is normal. The squad the next town over only has on the official uniform worn 2/3 times a year.
Thanks


----------



## emt_irl (Feb 3, 2011)

not really, on our official uniform for occasions we have our company and unit flash on our arm but thats about it.

all our shirts and sweatters come with our companys name embriorded onto them from the supplier. we are not allowed add our own patches


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Feb 4, 2011)

My F.D. just patches on the dress uniforms, ambulance corps, Company patch and cert patch. Im surprised by patches on turnouts, we only have our last names and Dept name on the back


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 4, 2011)

Our daily uniforms at work for first out have the cert patch on the left sleeve, service patch on right, name bar above left breast pocket. I also added an EMS 2.0 pin where a badge would go if my service were retarded enough to issue badges. My reflective jacket has patches in the same scheme, although instead of a name bar I've got my last name on a reflective name tape on the left side. 
Otherwise, when on second out, we just wear dept t-shirts (or can wear our first out shirts if we want, but that's usually only when we go from first out to second out and don't get to go home to change first)


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Feb 4, 2011)

Service patches on L and R shoulders of all uniform tops (long sleeve, short sleeve, sweater, spring jacket, parka, rain coat). Certification level/ rank is by epaluettes.  (See here)  The only patches allowed beyond that are the SRU unit patches under the service patch on their uniforms and the Honour Guard pin that goes on the epaluettes of the honour guard uniform.


----------



## Jon (Feb 5, 2011)

First - you're asking if something a NJ Volunteer Squad is doing is normal. Not gonna touch that 

Anyway - It really depends on the service. The most common scheme I've seen (if you are wearing patches at all), is a service patch on one sleeve and a cert patch on the other sleeve.

My volunteer service has button-down shirts with this scheme, but many of us wear service polo shirts - our logo on the right breast, and "EMS" across the back. Other services have similar set-ups - dress shirts for use PRN, and polos or T-shirts for everyday.

As for wearing it on gear? Was it attached properly? Does it perhaps damage the inherent safety features of the gear?


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 5, 2011)

WolfmanHarris said:


> Service patches on L and R shoulders of all uniform tops (long sleeve, short sleeve, sweater, spring jacket, parka, rain coat). Certification level/ rank is by epaluettes.  (See here)  The only patches allowed beyond that are the SRU unit patches under the service patch on their uniforms and the Honour Guard pin that goes on the epaluettes of the honour guard uniform.


I'm getting a 404 for the rank link...


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.carletonuniforms.com/ems.aro

Not sure why the image isn't working, but if you scroll to the bottom you'll see them as "EMS Ontario Slip On's."


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 6, 2011)

in bother my agencies (one combo, one 100% career) turnout gear gets EMT patches.  some people are EMTs, some are paramedics.   State Task force gear has the same, for the same reason.

Polo shirts don't; however, state regulations require EMTs to be identified on uniforms, and I know of one company that had patches safety pinned onto their polos.  i don't know why, but they are a 100% paid provider, so they must be right (and no, I don't work for them)

Uniform shirts, job shirts, and jackets should have certification patches and agency patches (if no other types of agency identification are used).  Basically, anything (except for polos) that is used as the outer layer of uniform should have both something to identify your level of training and your agency that you belong to.


----------



## BLSBoy (Feb 8, 2011)

DrParasite said:


> in bother my agencies (one combo, one 100% career) turnout gear gets EMT patches.  some people are EMTs, some are paramedics.   State Task force gear has the same, for the same reason.
> 
> Polo shirts don't; however, state regulations require EMTs to be identified on uniforms, and I know of one company that had patches safety pinned onto their polos.  i don't know why, but they are a 100% paid provider, so they must be right (and no, I don't work for them)
> 
> Uniform shirts, job shirts, and jackets should have certification patches and agency patches (if no other types of agency identification are used).  Basically, anything (except for polos) that is used as the outer layer of uniform should have both something to identify your level of training and your agency that you belong to.



When I was going through this with my former employer in South Jersey, I called OEMS direct, and got this answer. As long as the employer, employee name, and level of certification are displayed (can be a sewn on badge, name of provider and cert), then everything is OK. 

Come to think of it, my NJ EMSTF polo just had their logo on it, no name or cert level!


----------



## Jon (Feb 9, 2011)

Alright - does a visible photo ID card with the appropriate info work?


----------



## Bosco836 (Feb 9, 2011)

Our service has patches on our reflective jackets, sweaters, and short/long sleeve uniform shirts.  Our t-shirts simply have the star of life and our agencies name silk screened on.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 9, 2011)

Jon said:


> Alright - does a visible photo ID card with the appropriate info work?


no.... you are required to have your ID card displayed and with you.... but that's different than outerwear uniform.... not that I have displayed by ID card in almost 10 years (too easy of a chance of it falling off and or getting swiped), but it's almost always on me.... another rule rarely enforced

plus it's DOH rule, and not every agency falls under the DOH in NJ...


----------



## Jon (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmm. My uniform shirts rock service patches and PA state patches... but jobshirt and jacket are plain.


----------



## DrParasite (Feb 13, 2011)

Jon said:


> Hmm. My uniform shirts rock service patches and PA state patches... but jobshirt and jacket are plain.


so if you go on a job (wearing your jobshirt and/or jacket), esp a busy job like MVA with multiple injuries, there is no identifying marks to your training or agency? IIRC, Pa runs ALS and BLS ambulances, and ABLS trucks, so you might be the EMT, might be the medic, might be the FF who was just helping out.  you never know, and having identifying emblems makes life a lot easier.

Maybe it's just me, but I am completely in favor of having level of training and agency identification on every outer later of uniform.  This is despite the fact that my old volunteer agency jobshirt had no EMT patch because I was just the dumb driver  

but every jacket, job shirt, uniform shirt has my agency and training level on it, which is exactly how EMS should be.


----------

